# Motegi Racing to Donate to Local Charity



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

> *Motegi Racing to Donate to Local Charity;
> In conjunction with Discount Tire Centers “Summer Drift Promotion*”
> 
> RANCHO DOMINGUEZ, Calif. – Motegi Racing Performance Wheels is partnering with Discount Tire Centers to make a charitable donation to the Long Beach Police Officers Memorial Widows Emergency and Scholarship Trust Fund.
> ...


For more of the article, check HERE


----------

